# Dooly county reports!



## Allen Waters (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, thought it time to start a Dooly county report.

Weather has cooled and we have got some rain on the plots now. Starting to see more deer movement and have started finding fresh rubbed trees, have not run across but one scrape so far.


----------



## fireman401 (Oct 23, 2011)

Deer moved about 8:00 am Saturday and then about 6:45 pm.  Great weather.  Saw a few does.


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 29, 2011)

Any rutting activity yet? Im going back aound the 5th for 4 or 5 days


----------



## mplank76 (Oct 30, 2011)

First day in the woods and couldn't tell ya.  Although did see 4a does running across the field around noon. Probably got spooked by someone.


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 31, 2011)

Guys on our property reported finding alot more scrapes being put down this weekend. Should be getting good soon.


----------



## bandit819 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm finding scraps all over mostly small/immature bucks. All the mature "shooter" bucks that have been seen on mylease are still running in batchelor groups. Moving late, 0830-1100, here only seeing small deer and does in the evening. Still dry need rain. Would be nice if wind would lay down. Been here since 26th. Movement getting better every day. Acorns still dropping like rain. White oaks still holding hard to the trees. Should start cranking up in about 2 weeks.


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 5, 2011)

Anything new this week?


----------



## lethemwalk (Nov 6, 2011)

I saw three 3-1/2 year old bucks yesterday. I also saw quite a few young bucks pushing around some does. One of the 3-1/2 year olds came in with a doe, feed with her and then left with her shortly after. He was a very nice 130 class buck. It appeared that she was very close to coming into  heat. My buddy killed a 4.5 yr old eight point yesterday that followed a doe into the food plot. He was 196 pounds and scored 136-5/8". They are getting cranked up here.


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice buck


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice Buck!

Does were out early today, around 4:00pm.  Found two scrapes that were not there yesterday afternoon when I went to the stand.  Looks like it is picking up a bit.


----------



## Jabberwock (Nov 6, 2011)

been hunting two days....and will be up for the rest of the week.   I've had a group of does coming in to our hot oaks each morning and evening, but they are alone.   I've seen a few small bucks, but they are not with any does...just cruisin'.   One small buck came by me this morning, around 8am, and he was grunting every step, but he was by himself!      Most of the deer I've seen are after 8:00am.  

I hunt between Vienna and Lilly.

They are predicting cooler weather by the end of the week.  bring it on!


----------



## stick_slinger (Nov 10, 2011)

^x2, it is suppose to be a chiller in the morning, if you aint in the stand you must be sick or something lol..

Btw man I hunt right off 257 in Vienna.. If you roll down down near 215 and see a pecan orchard off the side of the road.. If you look through there good into the corner of that field on the other side of the orchard you will prolly see me in the stand lol..

Well back to the subject.. I have seen 3 good ones in the last 2 days, The first one rolled in right before first shoot light and fed in the orchard for a minute and jumped the fence.. I was gonna stick him, but he walked up on a doe in the grass i didnt see, but he didnt pay her much attention, walked up to her than turned and walked off.. Dont know if he knew she wasnt ready or what. Or he was just wasnt excited to see her..

Next 2 were the same evening, they come in by their selfs. Both were after shooting light was pretty much gone..

But with this front coming in things should start to heat up nicely.

Good luck.

CJ


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 10, 2011)

I hunt in extreme s.w. dooly co. found fresh scrapeand rubs on 11-4-11. my sightings have been down mostly does all year. I've been hearing a good bit of shooting though. I have good sign in my food plots, but it must be midday or night when they're using them. Going to Wilcox tomorrow up close to tippetville rd on 257 finally got a good day off maybe big boy will show up. I killed my two biggest on 11-11.


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 12, 2011)

Saw a good buck cruising across afield this afternoon about 5:15.  Had trail camera shot of good legal buck out at about 3:15 this afternoon.  Wish I had been in the stand instead of putting the canopy on a tower stand on another farm.  Oh well, that is why is hunting and not killing.


----------



## mplank76 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hunted friday and Sunday had 2the does come in around 1045fri and that was it for the weekend.  Seen some nice rubs that are fresh.  Also does anyone belong to the club by 230 and posey rd?


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 14, 2011)

saw a decent 8-point at my house in dooly co at 945 am 11/12/2011 crossing the road


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 16, 2011)

saw another small buck this am. watching a small doe out of my house window now.


----------



## lethemwalk (Nov 18, 2011)

Killed a 142" 11pt yesterday afternoon. Another club member killed an 8pt that we think was 6.5 yrs old the previous day. Only scored 120" but had a 18" spread. A few other nice bucks were seen. They are on their feet.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 18, 2011)

Just what I want to hear!!!   Headin' up for Thanksgiving week!   Historically, that's been a great week for us.   

Share the picture with us when you can.

Have a great Thanksgiving guys.

Bandy


----------



## lethemwalk (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome buck!   congrats!!!    One just like that will do me this week!!!   lol   

Solid rack on him!    I'll post the pics of the one I'm going to shoot next week!   lol

Best of luck to all you Dooly guys!

bandy


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 18, 2011)

Great looking bucks.  Ought to be a good week coming up.  Glad the school calendar worked out for the week off (no - I'm not a student).


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well.......this thread went dead.  Hope all the Dooly hunters are just busy hunting and not computing.

Saw a freshened up scrape when I went to the stand this afternoon.  Might be a little secondary rut activity.


----------



## fireman401 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm done for the 2011-2012 deer season.  Hope it was great for you.  I managed to score a big 0 this season.  Saw some does early, but let them walk waiting on the rut.  The rut kicked in and everything seemed to go to night mode.  Trail cameras had them, just in the middle of the night.  We still have camera shots, just not moving much during hunting hours.  Oh well, better luck next season.


----------

